# Force Fins



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

I finally broke down and bought a pair of these..(Force Fins).....after a couple of experienced fishermen recommended them to me. 

Well...I'm not impressed. 
The Creek Company fins seem to steer better when trolling backwards, have more stability and seem to have more 'push' than the Force Fins. It was honestly hard to peddle into the wind with these on, compared to the Creek Company fins. And this was only a slight breeze. 

Way overpriced.....compared to 44 bucks for a lifetime from the Creek Company....

Any thoughts?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

My son swears by them. I tried his and they move me with less effort than my cheap Caddis fins.
I won't spend the money for them though.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I have 15 year old white Browning fins and have know idea where they fit in goodness/badness of fins?? All I know is that they seem to work for me. Force Fins???? Guess I'll have to try to look em up.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Love 'em.

Keep in mind that the Force Fin is one of the few products on the market actually designed to be used in the sitting position (feet at a 90° angle to the leg). You kick with these fins with your ankles locked just as though your feet were flat on the floor.

Most fin types are just SCUBA or snorkeling fins re-branded for use with float tubes and pontoon boats. They are designed to be used with your toe in more of a pointed posture, and to deliver thrust parallel to the kick cycle.

Force fins provide thrust perpendicular to the kick cycle. Having used both varieties quite a bit, I'm sold on the Force Fins. I do agree, however, that they are way overpriced. I think these fins are worth about $80 or so - but they are the only game in town in terms of a perpendicular thrust design.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

To each his own. I really like my Force Fins. As mentioned, they perform better if you dangle your legs down in the water rather than sticking your legs out like a swimmer.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

threshershark said:


> Love 'em.
> 
> Keep in mind that the Force Fin is one of the few products on the market actually designed to be used in the sitting position (feet at a 90° angle to the leg). You kick with these fins with your ankles locked just as though your feet were flat on the floor.
> 
> ...


200 bucks now at Cabela's, Sportsman has them for 180....a few months ago they were 150. So yeah, they are expensive.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I've used them and really like them- not paying $200 though. I'll get by with what I have- if I have to get somewhere quickly I have oars. But they are nice.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I like mine the more I use them.

Like thresh said, it's all in the technique. When I first got mine I found myself trying to kick "the old way", as I was used to the other fins. I was thinking these force-fins are not at all what they are preached up to be... then after awhile, and some getting used to them, I've decided I wont go back to the other styles.

Give them awhile longer and I think they'll wear on ya just fine (no pun intended).  

$200.00? :shock: , getting expensive.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

That is the key right there. Try them a few more times. I have been using them for about 6 years now and love them.
I recently got the Omega flip ups because they flip up. They work better for standing on my standing deck, but I still feel if the weather gets ugly and I need to get moving, the Force Fins kick bum.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i bought a pair of these back in the late 90's i believe... apparently things have changed, i hate mine... anywho Anglers Den has them for 150 i think, that should save you some coin. im happy with my out cast fins but after talking to someone i might go with the flip up type.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heres a deal for ya...
http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... =2&search=


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Seriously! The old man sold his for $100.
I get guide price on them but have no idea what that is as I already have them...LOL


----------



## Pez Gallo (Dec 27, 2007)

force fins = great product.

if you use them right, they work pretty dang well when compared with other fins.

How much is a decade worth of kicking in the water worth to you?

It's all relative.


----------



## madonafly (Dec 27, 2007)

Lately, I have been using my Omega. They really move me great, but are hard on the ankles. Plus I do have a motor.
I just can't get rid of my FF. I have to agree = Great Product


----------

